
Show HN: A simple library for persistent finite-state machines in Go - calebhwinston
https://github.com/calebwin/go-sm
======
calebhwinston
Hello everyone. This is one of the first things I've made in the Go language.
I made it because (a) I think automata theory is really cool and (b) it's
something I am hoping to use in a parser I'm building.

Anyway, please check it out; if you have comments/criticism, let me know.
Thanks!

